# "Treat" the auto immune disease?



## diva_alicia (Jun 18, 2012)

On another forum I posted a similar question asking why surgery seems to be a less prominent option. A couple of folks talked about the risks associated with removing the cells your immune system wants to fight and the potential the immune system will attack something else. They also spoke of "treating the auto immune disorder." Um, I've never found anything online about that other than immuno-suppresive drugs. Anyone else know anything about treating your auto immune disease?

Sorry for all the questions...


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Don't apologize for asking questions, it is one of the best functions of this board, that and tremedous support from people that have experienced the lovely thyroid business.

When you have Graves disease, if the thyroid is removed the target of the antibodies is removed. The antibodies are still present. Sometimes the antibodies attack the eyes, but not all Graves patients have TED. I have very minimal involvement. It has not progressed since I had the remaining portion of my thyroid removed.

I have been gluten free for almost a year to help quiet the antibodies. It seems to help. I don't think Graves affects people the same way as a rule, there are similarities.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> Don't apologize for asking questions, it is one of the best functions of this board, that and tremedous support from people that have experienced the lovely thyroid business.
> 
> When you have Graves disease, if the thyroid is removed the target of the antibodies is removed. The antibodies are still present. Sometimes the antibodies attack the eyes, but not all Graves patients have TED. I have very minimal involvement. It has not progressed since I had the remaining portion of my thyroid removed.
> 
> I have been gluten free for almost a year to help quiet the antibodies. It seems to help. I don't think Graves affects people the same way as a rule, there are similarities.


Very excellent answer.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

gluetin, humm. I wonder If hypers should avoid that type of diet ? did'nt know this.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

It is insidiously difficult if even at all possible to treat autoimmune diseases, hence why there are so many out there. The problem is that the source of it all can't really be treated. White blood cells are what make all antibodies that are at the core of autoimmune diseases. Why they turn on the body is still a mystery, but once that switch is turned on, its near impossible to turn off. There are some things a person can do to try to quiet it all down, but it won't actually cure yourself of it.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

The other day at work, I was cataloging a book that said all illnesses could be treated by diet, and yes, thyroid diseases as well as autoimmune were listed. I thumbed through it, and some of the info in there really scared me. Although, I do agree that our mind set plays a huge role in recovery, I don't believe everything can be achieved with out some medication. JMHO


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

I agree with you Webster2.

Diet may help, exercise may help and your mind and faith all play a part, but if I need meds then I will take them!

I had a chiropractor once who told me that I shouldn't take medicine. Well I had such a headache and finally I decided, I was the one in pain!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

sleepylady said:


> I had a chiropractor once who told me that I shouldn't take medicine.


I can understand wanting to treat a patient "naturally," but I think it's irresponsible for a doctor of any kind to make a blanket statement like that, suggesting that a patient not take any medicine. Maybe I'm just not open-minded enough, I don't know...


----------

